# LIUSPEED RIDE (still in progress)



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

(old ones)
but

new pix will be up soon.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey Liu I like how your exhaust shows looks nice and mean--it'll look even better once U lower it....

OH and your headlights and corners look like I wish mine look--How did U get them to shine like that???


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

that little blue mouse gives your car this super (ricer) sleek look!



j\k!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

MP2050... thanx.. that freakin muffler cost me a grip.. 272 shipped (with taxes and all that)..but it worth it cuz it is a loud as rumble.. 

headlights are a lil yellowish (cant tell in pix) corners are APC with B1 Hybrid Bulbs.

Niss200SXGTR .. i like my nozzles !


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i think he was talking about that thing hanging from your mirror..!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh ! haha that blue mouse was a gift from my friend back home... a really realyl special gift that remind me of her all the time.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

sweet. you should get a grill like i got!. although, you'd be better off buying it from customcromebone  . lol, j/k syndicatebro!. his is 85 i believe, but i can get yours painted.. and shipped.. hmm but, i'd include grill!. 100 for the grill+ mesh, and like 120 for painting.. then however much for shippin.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea.. i want that grill.. so how much total do you estimate?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

so what do you guyz thing if i painted my car Mercedez Benz Silver with the full SE-L tail assemblys , VADER kit with EXTREME sides and Rear , 17 inch Demonya Rims with 1.5 inch drop.

Re-doing the interior with silver and white.


n-e-photoshop guru can make it happen let me know thanx.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my squash air freshner (smell hella good)








(my MAF adapter and CP Stainless Steel Filter)







(shiny clean engine bay)







my m-tec racing wipers


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

aah well.. no one cares about my semi-bone stock ride.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hah, join the club.. you usually only get like 8 replys.. then thats it.. forever...


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks just like the Sentras at the rental lot.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey...

im tryin my best 2 make it all wild.. shoot.. jes cuz it look mostly stock outside dont mean it a bad thing.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)




----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*come on now*

i planning on gettin AGX shocks.. ground control coil overs... 17 inch ADR Demonya Rims with Yokohoma Parada Spec 2 Tires , Vader Front Bumper and Extreme side and rear.. HS headers , HS CAI , Unorthodox Racing Pulleys ( coming soon) , Mercedez Benz Silver Paint Job , Silver and White Interior (leather maybe) , Sparco Racing Seats (silver and white front ones only) , Angel Eye Projectors with full H1 and H3 HIDS (HID come after i finish everything else), then.. few years later.. sell motor.. SR20DET motor swap and manual tranny with it and bigger turbo and NOS

Audio : Possible a in dash DVD/ CD player (Brand name not sure yet) , 2 ECLIPSE 10 " Titanium Woofers mounted into the trunk with blue neon light surrounding the fiberglass. Infinity Kappa Speakers with tweeters.


let me know your opinions. ( jes dont flame) Thanx !


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

good luck, hope you got a good payin job.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, there's nothing wrong with looking a little stock! Up until about 6 months ago, my car looked _bone_-freaking-stock. Yours at least has some nice toys to keep it standing out a little, and you've got some good plans, even if they are a little wild for my tastes  .


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hehe thanx.. 

i want to have the show and the go you know wat i mean..

i hate the ones that go all show and no go at all.. jes really really stupid in my opinion.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

not really quite 100% stupid, because chicks dig looks, perfect example :: girls like a man to last loooong right? they dont like fast things, such as FAST CARS, but if your car looks clean, and nice, not too tacky and ricy, then perfect setup!.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Your car is practically bone stock. My car is still faster than your car. HAHA Eshei, and you cant blame it on traffic either. Just wait till i get my HotShot Header. Then both of us will be thinking Stillen. As in "Still In" my rear view mirror. HAHA


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea..im practically bone stock for now. 

but stuff will be coming since my entire 2000 dollars worth of credit card bills are completely wiped out.


Right now as far as go part im gettin : UR pulley and then soon the CAI. 

As far as the show part : Demonya Rims , Vader Kit and Se-L Tails , Halos with HID's

As far as suspension part: GC coilovers , AGX adjustables , Eibach Front and Rear Struts.

As for Audio : CD/MP3 Player 

This will take part all within this year and the following months.

Since i am an Alaska Resident i get like $2000 for being living there. (even though im in cali now)

now aint that dope.. free money while you (Chris aka Teknokid Gotta work) hahaha.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Obviously you are not using your money too wisely cause your car is still slow. Use your $2000 for a tranny swap. or if you are afraid or too lazy to change gears, get a Level 10 tranny and torque converter


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Chris..

deal with you later. >=(


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

wow, 2000 bucks... i'd use it to pay off a hunk of my car.. screw mod's, i want to get my car paid off first... wait, did i (mister i just bought 400$ worth of exaust, and intake) say that?

yikes, the preformance bug bit me right in the patootie


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well i already own my car so i dont gotta worry about car payments.


----------



## RaSER X (May 1, 2002)

Looks like you got a ways to go... 
and even after you're done, you still have ga16...
Just ditch it and buy an SE-R... better yet, buy mine... lol.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Dont tell me U selling your car Raser X!?!?!?!?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im gonna do a DET - T (?) swap *way* in the future... i dont wanna sell my car.. i like it just they way it is thank you.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Dont tell me U selling your car Raser X!?!?!?!? *


oh man, I've never seen your car before raser X. Why are you selling it? also, what color is that? I'm really diggin it.


----------



## RaSER X (May 1, 2002)

It's a 98 Toyota Supra color called Royal Sapphire Pearl.

I just bought an '02 MINI Cooper after my Civic was stolen, and I was planning on turboing the SE-R, but unfortunately, I need the money more than the turbo and the car. I just sold all my turbo parts and I'm just wanting to unload the SE-R. I've lost interest in it, and I'm practically giving it away. Make me an offer!

Pic of my MINI:


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

43 (fourty three) dollars.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haha, how do you like the mini cooper? any plans for it?


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

200 bucks, but you gotta ship it to MAINE lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

$50 and I'll pick it up.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hey liu...whered u get those reverse bulbs and what kind? call it rice i dont care..i have a thing for blue lights and i only need the reverse and trunk bulbs to complete the set..oh..are they the same for a 200sx too?thanks


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

man i like racer's car alot too. if i had $3500 that car would be on its way to SC right now. i love the color but id have to swap my front bumper onto it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i carry the b1 hybrid bulbs (the ones on my car)...
12 bux each.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> im gonna do a DET - T (?) swap way in the future... i dont wanna sell my car.. i like it just they way it is thank you.


Whats a matter with a stock sentra?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *wow, 2000 bucks... i'd use it to pay off a hunk of my car.. screw mod's, i want to get my car paid off first... wait, did i (mister i just bought 400$ worth of exaust, and intake) say that?
> 
> yikes, the preformance bug bit me right in the patootie *


DUDE I AM SO WITH YOU ON THAT ONE!!!!! lol


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

RaSER X said:


> *It's a 98 Toyota Supra color called Royal Sapphire Pearl.
> 
> I just bought an '02 MINI Cooper after my Civic was stolen, and I was planning on turboing the SE-R, but unfortunately, I need the money more than the turbo and the car. I just sold all my turbo parts and I'm just wanting to unload the SE-R. I've lost interest in it, and I'm practically giving it away. Make me an offer!
> 
> ...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Juz add a JDM grille.then itd be more dope.Very clean ride by the way.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im gonna do the honey comb grill off the 98 sentras.

i got se-r rims with kuhmo 711 and gettin crystal clear corners shortly and purchased HS CAI and headers ( waiting on delivery ) and starting on HID halo projectors ( waiting on funding )

body work...

97 200sx ( with stock fogs ) front bumper and stillen lip , 99 se- l side skirts and 98 rear bumper. ( after a lil more motor work )


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LIU!! You have a 5 car garage!!!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

haha, he lives in an apartment complex. Thats for everyone.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: LIUSPEED RIDE (still in progress)*



Timbo said:


> *DAMN LIU!! You have a 5 car garage!!!  *


ROFL !!! I WISH !! 

as chris said .. i have live in an apartment complex.


cant wait 2 get my own place


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*05/27/2003 Updated Pix*

here is some new pix that i recently got.

it of my new clusters.










close up speedo










whole cluster night










Night w/ flash ( simulated day )









Close up tach.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

special thanks to jd4 , and conquest49 for doing all the wiring and trouble shooting.

and also StealthB14 for snapping the pix and 1997 Ga16de for putting this thing together.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Liu, looks good now that it's in your car. I see your friend did the odometer swap successfully, did he use my writeup for the wiring? How's it all working?

just for the record (as noted on pic#3), I believe I pulled the cluster from a 98 GLE or a 99 GXE-LE.

BTW, special thanks to ME for putting it all together , j/p

Liu, I got your IM, but you already signed off. Try to get on AIM more.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Time to post a pic in my 'show us...indiglos' thread.

Seth


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

All I see is 

X
X
X
X


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

b13 speed..

if u are viewing this @ work i think that is why u see x 's

best viewed with IE 6.0 and above.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Lui, you selling those?

I really need them!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i like them..not really a fan of the needles though


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sean 

we can make you one but it gonna take a while to find the clusters again.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *sean
> 
> i can make you one but it gonna take a while to find the clusters again. *


 ?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i mean we ( justin and i )


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)




----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I had no problem doing it myself. And I wasn't in Florida at the time.
(ooooohh, and yo mama wears army boots).

Seth


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

word liu nice looking stuff cant wait for more.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*new pix of engine bay*










Hot Shot Headers !!










Hot Shot Cold Air Intake


now if i can only get pix of my crank pulley.....


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

oooooo...shiny

*drool*


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

thats a pretty clean engine bay there liuspeed... ha.... and you were worried about only 8 or so posts.... hows FIVE pages?!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

rkeith said:


> *thats a pretty clean engine bay there liuspeed... ha.... and you were worried about only 8 or so posts.... hows FIVE pages?!  *


huh?!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *huh?! *


Look at the 1st page esh.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oooh now i get it. haha

rkeith i guess it jes gotten a tad bit better.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice ride liu!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thanks exalta.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

my squash air freshner (smell hella good)



I have the same one!! lol Squash is the shit!!

I almost mounted it in the same spot too...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

haha..

well im gettin rid of all my air freshners. 

it leaving a lil black marks from the sticky stuff all on my dash.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Lmao, finally you got your header installed. For a while I was thinking that the damn thing was possed. Didnt know if you were ever going to get it on. 
So how did you end up doing it?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

had a friend help me out.

also got the crank on too.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> it leaving a lil black marks from the sticky stuff all on my dash.


I suggest trying Ambi pure car freshner...you clamp it on the aircon vents and you can adjust it too


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

I put mine is the little indent under the ash-tray and infront of the shifter. It fits nicly there!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

DisBeBrand0n said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did u pick upthe air freshner
Thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

from one of the local chinese plazas here in rowland heights , ca.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

very nice...you keep your engine bay very clean....you can always appreciate someones work when visible care is seen.....


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

I got mine at chinatown here in Vegas.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Theres no chinatown in Ohio. Anywhere at all. Does it really smell like squash? The pumpkinn type squash? Pricing? Its a cool looking air freshener. Better than the damn tree I have in my car.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it doesnt smell EXACTLY like squash..

it smells like a sweet scent but it hard to describe..

u jes gotta try it out to see if u like it.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Liu can you buy one for me please
Thanks


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *it doesnt smell EXACTLY like squash..
> 
> it smells like a sweet scent but it hard to describe..*



it smells more like orange creamcycles to me!
they are like $15-18 out here depending on where you get them... and for the refills are like $7.

they only last for a bout 2-2.5 months, and they are hella strong when you first open them. so strong you can even smell it out side of the car with the doors closed!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

jay send me about 15-20 bux ill go get one for you.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *jay send me about 15-20 bux ill go get one for you. *


 pm you're paypal account


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

jay pm sent.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

got me some tint.


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

nice car :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

lookin sharp mang! :thumbup: 

ya need some drop on that thang  or the tranny swap, whichever hehe.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im waiting prob gonna try to do the drop and tranny swap @ the same time. not sure yet but it wil be dropped and tranny will be swapped but which comes first i dont know.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice...


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

FINALLY. you listened to me and got that tint eh? awesome job man. looks so much better.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

can you get a ticket for the front windows being tinted in cali?
i live in nj and i had to take the tint off my windows cause i kept getting pulled over every week.. couldn't afford $48 a week


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

in SA i hear if its too dark the cops will take a razor and scrape it off right in front of you...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well my front ones are tinted 35 % which is legal and my rears are tinted 20 %.

didnt want to get limo tint on the back for i afraid it be way to dark and i wont be able to see nothing @ night


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

Man that tint looks nice!!! 35% is really legal?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

edit :

now that i actually did a bit of research now im lighter than legal we can now do like 25 % for the front windows.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Is there a way I can make my reverse lights like that?? I got a 87 300ZXT they look awesome and with my black car Xenon headlights the reverse lights would be awesome.


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

The tint fits pretty well on your car. Its not the kinda thats will start peeling off soon is it? I wonder how tint would look on my blue 200sx now... too bad I need to spend all my money on school. For now.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

naw this is prof done by a prof shop that is highly recommended by DNE people.

i like it alot !


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> im waiting prob gonna try to do the drop and tranny swap @ the same time. not sure yet but it wil be dropped and tranny will be swapped but which comes first i dont know.



Don't forget to paint the rear bumper at the same time, hehe.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i having a new 99 bumper and new 95 200sx front end with the stillen lip and se-l side skirts put on all at the same time with some body work and stuff and a whole new paint job.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> i having a new 99 bumper and new 95 200sx front end with the stillen lip and se-l side skirts put on all at the same time with some body work and stuff and a whole new paint job.


did you ever find a mate for your other side skirt??


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

looks good, Liu.

BTW, What kind of tail lights are those? Where can I get some?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Bach42T said:


> did you ever find a mate for your other side skirt??


sadly no. 



Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> looks good, Liu.
> 
> BTW, What kind of tail lights are those? Where can I get some?



and you and your sarcasm.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good man
gotta get me one of those Liuspeed stickers :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Gee, I should get me a *RED* trunk bar.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> got me some tint.


Looks good dude... looks a lot like a Sentra I see a lot.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

lol yea.. so when u gonna do them headlight and corners jason..


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> lol yea.. so when u gonna do them headlight and corners jason..


When I'm not $1,600 under... 

I haven't done hardly anything to my car since, ummm... the trip to the Fresno area. I did do the exhaust in November, but that was a b-day present from my parents. Maybe near the end of summer I can buy those off you since hopefully I'll be working full time or close to it most of the summer and I'll be able to catch up again. Books and tuition kill me..


----------

